# My New Garage ! Not finished yet ..



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello all :wave:

Some Pictures of my new garage , but still need for some ART touches 

from this










to this 




























Maybe need small spotlights ? maybe I forget something ?

Any help appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

wow, look's like a studio. Awesome :argie:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

maxi mate.. thats brilliant :thumb:


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

:doubleshowow!!! thats excellent !!!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Maxi, if I could have a choice of any garage on here, that would be the one! :argie:
Great work man :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow - that's a fantastic space Maxi :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Maxi that is one superb looking garage :argie:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Maxi thats AMAZING,all i can say is HAVE FUN:thumb::thumb:


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks fantastic! Love the flooring.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't think you really need any help, very nice space


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

One word 'Incredible' 

Love it !!!!!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate. And with aircon sadly we do not need that here or very seldom


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Wtf MAXI :doublesho That's AWESOME :thumb:


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

I've got serious garage envy!!


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Lucky guy!!! That looks fantastic well done:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

looks like an absolute great place to work ..


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

stunning mate


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Loving the floor :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

pure man drooling going on here

id love a space like that

maybe some lights around the walls at waist height etc but other than that pure class:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

That is awesome !! :thumb:

I'd love to be able to work in there.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nasser. I am a very jealous man. That's stunning mate :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lucky guy, that looks fantastic mate.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That's a great looking space for detailing Nasser and I love the floor tiles! :thumb:

Enjoy! 

Alan W

EDIT: My 4000th post - woo hoo!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I can live in that mate !!!

Very nice :argie:


----------



## jake4 (Sep 21, 2011)

That is unreal, so jelous


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Quick Q: Why put the TV on a shelf? Would be nicer mounted on the wall?


----------



## edy1092 (May 9, 2011)

~A W E S O M E~


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Nasser, the only addition I'd like if it was mine is a bunch of LED spotlights around waist hieght in the walls.. would be great for polishing..

or tons of the svenlight bulbs that are used for the homemade sun guns in the walls.. brilliant for polishing i would think.


Can I move in.. i'll sleep in the garage :lol: its air conditioned anyway!!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

F*ck me.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice. I'm so jealous right now. :argie::argie:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your kind words


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> Nasser, the only addition I'd like if it was mine is a bunch of LED spotlights around waist hieght in the walls.. would be great for polishing..
> 
> or tons of the svenlight bulbs that are used for the homemade sun guns in the walls.. brilliant for polishing i would think.
> 
> Can I move in.. i'll sleep in the garage :lol: its air conditioned anyway!!


1.5 ton air condition is not enough :lol: I need 3 ton !

Maybe I will put 4-7 spotlight bulbs around the garage in the corners but I'm between yellow halogen and white LED , the yellow spotlight gives the final pictures nice touch !


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: never get enough air con...

you could install both lol.. on two seperate switches.. have the white LEDS on for polishing then switch them off and the yellow halogens on for the final pictures.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice Milan


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Garage envy!!!! What a transformation


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

That really does look amazing mate, As above i love the floor.


----------



## jfletch121 (Apr 11, 2011)

thats my dream studio mate  i love it


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

more updates pics please !!!


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Awsome mate, truly awsome


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

mega jealous of tht garage


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Lovely Maxi,looks really top work.

Enjoy the new space


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Crikey, thats one awesome garage you have there :argie:

You must have worked very hard to get it like that, it really looks great and it must be a pleasure to detail your car in there :thumb:

One question, whens the beer fridge coming? :lol:


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Hero!!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Excellent I could do with a holiday! Airline tickets are calling ! hehe


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Amazing transformation loving the roof lights and floor some art work and you have one awesome detailing space , thanks for sharing


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

You know my opinion Nasser.


----------



## abdullaa (Sep 19, 2009)

Wooooow
mashalah


----------



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

how thick are the floor tiles? Very impressive build. Regards


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Tom J said:


> how thick are the floor tiles? Very impressive build. Regards


10mm/1cm Porcelain , I put strong base underneath , but I still worry !


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

This is awsome, i would end up spending my life in there!! great work :argie:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Very nice place


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks lovely!


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

that is amazing, WOW


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Wow :argie::argie::argie: mate just WOW. That looks like amazing


----------

